# Info on this Peugeot?



## Tamu8104 (Jul 1, 2006)

I recently picked up a Peugeot for $100 and I've been trying to determine what I have. I have been searching the internet for the past couple of days and can't find anything that looks like mine. I think it's a 1983 but I don't know for sure. The ID # on the bottem bracket is Y3123702. It has Mavic MA2 rims, with Peugeot HelicoMatic hub. The frame says Brazed Butted Tubing by Peugeot. It is 12 speed, Peugeot FD, Shimano 600 RD and Nervar crank.
Pardon the photos, I haven't had a chance to start cleaning it up yet or remove those awful hoods.



















Once I've determined what I have I'm trying to decide if this is something worth preserving or if it should become a ss project. Your input it appreciated.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

The graphics date it to around 1983, but the better Peugeot bikes generally used Reynolds and Vitus tubes, not Peugeot tubing - so it is more likely a lower UO-8 level as opposed to a PX-10 type bike...it also looks "lugless" (welded or internal lugs?) - if so, it is most likely not a collectable model...a 1983 Dutch catalog lists a PBN 13 triple ring bike as using Peugeot tubes and the lower PH 10 S B as using a new frame technique. Both models were below the PFN 10 LB "Galibier" that used Vitus tubes and Nervex lugs. I had a later '80's Galibier with internally-lugged Reynolds 501 - it was a nice riding bike, but not collectable. My vote is for a ss project.

Also, on another forum, I found this info, which dates yours to 1983: "Peugeots built in France during the 1980's can be dated by year through use of their serial numbers. Following a letter prefix, typically Y or B, the first number of the numeral code indicates the bicycle's model year (ex. PKN-10 #B 0667631, built in 1980)"


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Look at the components and the fork.........*



ckilner said:


> ... the better Peugeot bikes generally used Reynolds and Vitus tubes, not Peugeot tubing - so it is more likely a lower UO-8 level as opposed to a PX-10 type bike


IMHO, this is not in the UO-8, UO-9, or UO-10 family of bicycle. These featured very modest componentry and straight gauge frame tubes. The best thing about the UO-8 was that you didn't have to waste any time feeling bad if you got ripped off. This bike is at some midway point between the top and bottom of the Peugeot line.



ckilner said:


> ....it also looks "lugless" (welded or internal lugs?) - if so, it is most likely not a collectable model...a 1983 Dutch catalog lists a PBN 13 triple ring bike as using Peugeot tubes and the lower PH 10 S B as using a new frame technique. Both models were below the PFN 10 LB "Galibier" that used Vitus tubes and Nervex lugs. I had a later '80's Galibier with internally-lugged Reynolds 501 - it was a nice riding bike, but not collectable.


This model has a sweet looking fork. While ckilner is right about it not being collectable, I'll bet that this is another nice riding bike.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

mid to late 80's. nice but not valuable in terms of collecting or importance. perfect for a fixie/townie project :thumbsup:


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Last Helicomatic still revolving....*

I agree it's mid-'80s, but can't come closer than that (and can't explain why I think it's maybe later than '83, so pay no attention). Whatever you decide to do with it, don't waste time looking for parts for that Helicomatic stuff. I spent almost two years trying to hunt up a new freewheel before I gave up. Even Loose Screws and Sheldon couldn't find anything.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

Cory said:


> I agree it's mid-'80s, but can't come closer than that (and can't explain why I think it's maybe later than '83, so pay no attention). Whatever you decide to do with it, don't waste time looking for parts for that Helicomatic stuff. I spent almost two years trying to hunt up a new freewheel before I gave up. Even Loose Screws and Sheldon couldn't find anything.


for real ??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Maillard-Helicomatic-Rear-Hub-c-w-7-spd-freewheel_W0QQitemZ220106312429

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Maillard-helicomatic-hubs_W0QQitemZ110122841573

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-NOS-Maillard-Heliocomatic-Road-Bike-Freewheel_W0QQitemZ290112731972

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Maillard-Helico-Matic-hub-Very-good-condition-French_W0QQitemZ250110031795


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _it also looks "lugless" (welded or internal lugs?)_


I owned a Peugeot very similar to this one. It was neither welded nor had internal lugs, but was put together, according to the sticker, using Peugeot's "DBS" procedure. The "DBS" stood for "Direct Brazing System" and as far as I can remember, involved a ring of brazing material placed inside the tubes which was supposed to flow into all the right places when the joint was heated.

In spite of what Sheldon says, I liked my Helicomatic hub/cogs and carried the little lock ring/bottle opener tool in my back pocket on every ride.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Those Helicomatic hubs have been gone for a long time......*

I'm kind of wow'ed by the websearch Spirito provided. I've never seen a black set before......even the seller admits that they're 'hard to find'. This is like the understatement of the year. You're about as likely to find a bike that used to hang in the Wright brother's shop at a garage sale as you are to see any more black Helicomatic hubsets in the market.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sure, NOW you show up. Where were you in 2004?*

On the other hand, I turned it into a single speed and have a lot of fun with it.



Spirito said:


> for real ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Maillard-Helicomatic-Rear-Hub-c-w-7-spd-freewheel_W0QQitemZ220106312429
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

You paid $100 for that pile of junk? Boy, were you taken!!!!


----------

